# 57lb flathead from GMR.



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got a text from my good friend/fishing buddy at 9:30, said he caught a 57lb flathead in the lower stretch of the GMR (can't say exactly where). I was going to go with him tonight to, but had to watch my daughter. 

I'll get pictures off him soon and post them up, but man I'm pumped for him! (so much so I made him a thread )This fish smashes his PB. Also the GMR being my main fishery, I'm sooo glad to here a recent report of a monster, its been years....

I haven't been able to get ahold of him since the text, I just hope to god hes not running around town showing it off, he gets a little excited sometimes... Hopefully it was CPR'd like I preach to him.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

That is a great fish! Congrats to your buddy! I would love to see the pics!


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Great catch. I'm with you, as a GMR man meself its awesome to hear about catches like this. They're are plenty of them in there. With time and if you're lucky to get the where, when, and what they want to eat and you'll have a helluva night. Not to mention there is a certain satisfaction I get when I pull a big fish out of the river. For me it beats any other fishing experience. Congrats to him on a great catch.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, I gotta see the pics, your killing me, if so, by far the biggest I ever heard of from the GMR. I just secured some great access down that way ( way lower GMR) and Im already pumped about flatheading it. 

Salmonid


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Got those pics yet? Ive been drooling waiting for them too show. All of my flatheads have been under 30 so far this year and that is a MONSTER for this area and the GMR.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well apparently the text was a joke... Finally got ahold of him the other day, he said he sent me the text as a joke since I couldn't go fishing. 

I guess he fooled me...  


lol' sorry for the false report.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

You know what they say about paybacks!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> Well apparently the text was a joke... Finally got ahold of him the other day, he said he sent me the text as a joke since I couldn't go fishing.
> 
> I guess he fooled me...
> 
> ...


He's dead to me.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> You know what they say about paybacks!


How much would you charge me to shave something ridiculous on the back of his head, next time your cutting his hair? lol'


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

How about "ole 57". I expect him in pretty soon.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

A 57 Chevy Belair sounds nice


----------

